# Foam Roller



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

*Are form rollers worth it?*​
Brilliant piece of equipment, recommend 2281.48%Waste of money, over hyped 00.00%Meh, they're alright, nothing special518.52%


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

Do you rate them?

Sometimes after the gym or during the evening before I go to bed sometimes I'll feel a little tight and achy, so was considering buying a foam roller just to stretch out and relive some of the tension in the body.

For those who've used them before, are they worth the money and time, or just overrated marketing thing?

Cheers :thumb:


----------



## DanishM (Dec 15, 2013)

It takes the tension out of the muscles, so they feel "relieved" afterwards. Also use it to pop my back.

Definitely worth the £5 I paid for it.

When you roll, it hurts like fück, so look forward to that  I quite like it actually... :lol:


----------



## Kazza61 (Jun 14, 2008)

Thought this was going to be a painting and decorating thread for a minute.


----------



## KingofHearts (Sep 4, 2011)

Foam rollers - yeah they're good...

Rumble Rollers - now that's a ****ing quality bit of kit.

http://rumbleroller.com/

I bought my first one over 3 months ago as was getting regular back pain and savage doms. Now I use the rumble roller after workouts and often before bed/ first thing and I feel like a supple russian dancer. Absolutely worth every penny.


----------



## BoxerJay (Jan 11, 2011)

Brilliant, I've got a rumbleroller and really helps after training.


----------



## Wallace86 (Jan 20, 2013)

Foam rollers and phsyio balls from Amazon can't go wrong


----------



## Sub-Zero (May 2, 2011)

Defo rate them


----------



## Whimsical (Nov 14, 2010)

I have a lumpy foam roller and some lacross balls at home which are great for getting at hard to reach spots

Great to have around


----------



## Kristina (Apr 12, 2014)

KingofHearts said:


> Foam rollers - yeah they're good...
> 
> Rumble Rollers - now that's a ****ing quality bit of kit.
> 
> ...


THIS.

Except I really am Russian.


----------



## adam28 (Jul 8, 2013)

worked wonders for my shoulders.


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

Cheers all, will probs get one soon then


----------



## bigchickenlover (Jul 16, 2013)

:thumb:


----------



## rsd147 (Nov 14, 2012)

Definitely going to invest in one of these


----------



## FlunkyTurtle (Aug 5, 2013)

Anyone know where's best to get one?


----------



## Girdles (Oct 22, 2012)

FlunkyTurtle said:


> Anyone know where's best to get one?


TKMAX have a form of rumble roller.


----------



## Boshlop (Apr 1, 2012)

one of the best things you will ever invest in, spreading out the muscle a bit before training a muscle you normally get pumps in can pretty much eliminate them


----------



## Machette (Oct 29, 2011)

Were is a good place to get a good rumble roller? A good quality one?


----------



## kreig (May 12, 2008)

Machette said:


> Were is a good place to get a good rumble roller? A good quality one?


Amazon


----------



## staffs_lad (Mar 10, 2013)

Don't use mine as much as i should but they certainly help loosen me up and get rid of DOM's quicker.

I'd recommend one to anyone who trains regularly...not going to add 100 lbs on your total but might help you feel fresher and get injured less.


----------

